# My home birth no pain relief!



## Lois22

I did it and that was it last night!! I managed my homebirth with 0 pain relief, yes that includes not even has and air! 

I had a sweep yesterday at 10:30am and was already 4cm dilated. Started getting contractions at 11pm every 5 minutes. Called midwifes out and they got here at 3:30am. Checked me and I was only 4-5cm :(. Said she check me at 8am but come up every 30mins to check heartbeat. Left me and my OH to it and sat downstairs with the other midwife and my mum. Chatting and doing paper work. I was so tired as hadn't sleep the night before and still haven't slept for 2 days / nights. 

I really didn't think I was progressing and at 7am I was saying 'I can't do it' I haven't progressed and will just go to hospital. I got in the bath and hated it. I got out at 7:40am and begged her to check me. Thinking I'd got nowhere maybe a 6! Nope she tells me I'm 9cm. I got a burst of energy and thought its nearly over. Nope! When the urges finally came to push took me nearly 3 hours of pushing to get her out! I was so tired and frustrated again. Kept saying 'please make it stop' and 'I want an epidural'. My midwifes were lovely and having none of it and talked me through each time. We tried all different positions and found on all knees was best. Even though I just wanted to lay down :(. 

I thought she wasn't coming and was stuck! They kept reassuring me things are moving. Half an hour before she was born they broke my waters. Finally she was born at 11:47am weighing 6lbs 12ozs. I never thought it was going to end! We decided to have a natural delivery of placenta as my phobia of being sick. Why I didn't have any pain relief. It took 2 hours to come out! I didn't realize how big they were. Meanwhile OH got lots cuddles, learnt to change, dress and feed her :). He's never held a baby before. I just lay in pain with after contractions. Finally a push 2 hours later and placenta was out. 

Baby came out with hand by her face. I got a inside second degree tear and a graze. Got stiched up and got myself into the bath. 

I recommend natural homebirth to everyone. The midwifes were amazing and I couldn't of done it without them!

I'm knackered so worried I'll deep sleep and if something happens I won't hear :(. She keeps choking on mucus :( 

Xx


----------



## Melissa x

Congratulations, you did fantastic. Can't believe you did all that at home, amazing :)


----------



## Kcsbaby

Oh sweetie you did brilliantly, you should be really proud of yourself! Many congratulations xx


----------



## maisie78

Well done you!! Sounds like it was such hard work but good for your midwives in making sure you stuck to the plan you wanted. You have a well deserved sleep hun, I'm sure you don't have to worry about waking up and I assume OH is with you anyway.

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## littlestar

fabulous birth story honey - i wish i was brave enough to do it at home! (too many medical conditions to content with :( )


----------



## wantingno.2

Well done and congrats xxx


----------



## Mrs O Xx

congrats and thanks for the positive home birth story, I am planning a home birth this time :flower:


----------



## bumblebeexo

Congratulations! :D


----------



## Newbride2011

Omg!!! You should be so proud of yourself!! I've been told by so many mums that once you have a baby you never deep sleep again!! Lol, you'll defo wake up as soon as she stirs so try and sleep you must be exhausted xxx oh and massive congratulations :) xxx


----------



## kippenhok

Awww wow congratulations!! Another home birth hopeful here too. :)


----------



## ParisJeTadore

Congrats!! You should be so proud of yourself for having zero pain relief!


----------



## Lindsey123

OOOO congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Amarna

Congrats!


----------



## bitethebullet

Congratulations! And well done!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Congrats!


----------



## Cin

Congratulations and well done mummy. Hope you manage to get a bit of sleep soon!


----------



## Louisey80

Congratulations well done x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Massive congrats you did so amazing!!!


----------



## GemGiraffe

Well done and congratulations. You should be proud you managed at home and with no pain relief too!


----------



## Jenna1984

Congratulations on your home birth Hun x


----------



## Lois22

Thank you :) 

Your all going to do amazing with your births! 

Xx


----------



## daviess3

Congrats sounds perfect. X


----------



## Ladybugbaba

well done you :) congratulations x x


----------



## TheyCallMeMom

Congrats!! I love reading home birth stories!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Wow!! Well done, congratulations :happydance: xx


----------



## Catkins2011

Congratulations and well done! X


----------



## disneyleanne

Fantastic home birth! Well done you!:happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Embo78

Well done and congrats :)


----------



## yrose20118

Congratulations!!!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Sapphire83

Congrats on your little girl! Well done, Mama! :flower:


----------



## ace28

congratulations and well done mama! I am hoping for a home birth as well and my midwife doesn't offer pain meds! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Reidfidleir

Congratulations! So proud of you! I'm also planning a homebirth with two midwives for my first. :)


----------



## ZoeZo

Well done Lois! And no sick in sight! lol can't believe you beat me to it, well jel!! :yipee: exactly how I'd like my birth to go, at home, no pain relief and natural delivery of placenta - we'll see, if labour ever starts!

Fab, congratulations chick!!! x


----------



## hayleyh26

Aww, wow - you did so well :flower: Congratulations! xx


----------



## Lois22

Thank you :) 

Xx


----------



## lyricsop03

Congratulations!!! I'm very impressed and glad you're happy with it all. :)


----------



## emilyjade

Congrats hun!


----------



## Lois22

Thank you :) I feel like I've gone 5 rounds with Mike Tyson lol. 

Xx


----------



## AC1987

i just read this now :) congrats!!! i too was worried about my baby choking on mucus when i was in the hospital so i had them take her into the nursery.


----------



## jessica0mom

congratulations


----------



## foxiechick1

Congrats! xx


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats


----------



## belle254

wow well done! i had the same- a homebirth- and it was 5/6 hours long start to finish. although i did have gas and air from about 7cm+ :) my lo weighed 6lb12oz too. so glad to have a homebirth! xxxx


----------



## angel2010

Thanks for sharing you positive story!


----------

